

Ask HN: Quitting 9-5, and could really use your advice. - throwaway36

Background: I graduated from college last year and joined a Fortune 500. I'm tired of the politics and bureaucracy, and I'm planning on quitting soon (I've got 3 months expenses saved right now). Ideally, I want to jump straight into a small to mid-sized startup where I can learn the ropes and work on products I'm actually passionate about.<p>Here are my questions:<p>Question 1: If I leave without having something lined up, how bad does a gap look in terms of my resume and applying to startups?<p>Question 2: My contract stipulates that I need to pay back part of the bonus if I leave before a year. Are these actually enforced, and if yes, is it possible to get on some sort of payment plans for these?<p>Question 3: Any advice on targeting startups when I don't have the x amount of experience required for most job postings (for PM/Marketing roles)?<p>I know that ideally I should wait till I have something else lined up, but I'm honestly concerned about burnout / for my health if I stay more than 2-3 weeks. I'd appreciate any guidance at all or hear from people who've gotten out of similar situations. Thanks!
======
keeptrying
Hang onto the job and keep applying to startups. It could be a long process
and having steady income will be very helpful.

Focus on the work and not the bureaucracy. Ie become the 9-5 guy ... Finish
your work and leave early and apply for jobs 4 hours a day after work. If you
do this by leveraging your networks you have a chance.

Again, don't quit till u have a new job lined up.

If you can't stand the mental anguish for even a couple of months till you
find a startup then your probably not cut out for a startup anyways.

If u quit and can't find a startup job in three months you might have to get
an even crappier Corp job.

------
PakG1
1\. Quality people will always be able to outshine gaps in their resume. The
bigger question is really what do you do with your free time? For startups
especially, they care about what you do during your gaps. It demonstrates
initiative and ability to work in a startup environment, rather than just be
an employee.

2\. If it's in the contract, it will likely be enforced. It's a legal matter
if it's in the contract, and the company will do what the contract says.

3\. Most important is to first know what you bring to the table. In a
PM/marketing role, you will need to have more flexibility than technical roles
in terms of the things you're willing to do. As someone else here said, hustle
like a madman.

I can tell you from my own experience of quitting after working my first job
out of university for 2 years, if you don't have a plan in place and an
opportunity lined up, it's _really_ easy to lose your focus and discipline.
It's then really easy to lose all your savings. So preferably, hustle at night
to network and find opportunities, work the 9-5 from 9-5. Most meetups and
networking events are at night anyway. For day-long events, you can easily
take vacation days.

Now if you've gotten to the point where you absolutely hate everything you do,
and you can't even bring yourself to wake up in the morning anymore to go to
work, then you'll quit no matter what. Just beware that it's easy to lose your
focus on the first time out.

------
lefstathiou
1\. Depends on how much you're willing to give up up front. Are you willing to
work for almost nothing? Should be quick. Many startups are dying for good
free labor. Are you looking to match your Fortune 500 salary? Could take
anywhere between 3-6 months. Also varies with what skills you are bringing to
the table.

2\. You need to pay these back. You're typically given a certain amount of
time but often companies will be flexible with you.

3\. ABC's. Hustle like a mad man. Get out there, meet people, bang on doors.
If there is a sector you are passionate about, call the CEO of some relevant
company in it and talk to him. Better yet, drop into their office.

Also, if you're going after a marketing/PM role, make sure your resume is
spotless and put together some sort of portfolio. I typically find that the
more ppl have to go with the easier for them to make the hiring decision. Less
is never more.

Final note: dont make any silly decisions. If you're feeling burned out, take
a couple days off and clear your mind. Dont show up to work tomorrow and quit.
This is important stuff. The longer you can work on your side project while
having a job, the better off you will be.

------
djloche
I suggest taking a few days off, then keep working until your bonus contract
doesn't leave you with obligations. Save everything you can, you're going to
need it.

~~~
Osiris
I agree. I'd suggest looking for a place to work while still at your day job.
If it takes 3 months to find a job, at least you may have passed the point of
needing to pay back the bonus, and you'll be able to jump ship right away.

------
pbreit
I would lean towards staying in your position longer, possibly up to the year
to receive your bonus, and build a larger cushion or even have something lined
up before you quit. It will be difficult to disguise your attitude to
prospective employers and there's not a huge need for junior marketing people
with minimal experience. Finally, you're going to find politics and
bureaucracy in any organization with more than 1 person.

------
andrewstuart
They'll deduct what you owe them from your final pay.

